# Uk, 20 year old Tawney Owl raises her chicks



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2007/10/06/eaowl106.xml&CMP=ILC-mostviewedbox


Good for her...!


Phil
l v


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, good for her is right. That is an amazing story.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Good story. I wish they could keep an eye out on her and pamper her during the winter.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pretty incredible what a difference a little habitat support can make!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Phil,

Thanks for this story. It is pretty incredible.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure wish the best for this Owl...bless her heart! She is quite remarkable!

Thanks for the story, Phil!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------

